# How Should We Interpret Brief Periods Of What Seems Like Divine Bliss



## Seeker2013

When we're listening to some shabad , and the harmony of harmoniums, and other musical instruments with the shabad make that perfect sound , and when at same time you have yearning in your mind "O lord !" and your eyes well up with tear and soon run down the cheeks . 
Its as if for a split second , you feel him in everything. What is this ? Is my mind playing tricks or is it his bliss akin to split-second lightening in the otherwise dark sky.


----------



## Harry Haller

Seeker2013 said:


> When we're listening to some shabad , and the harmony of harmoniums, and other musical instruments with the shabad make that perfect sound , and when at same time you have yearning in your mind "O lord !" and your eyes well up with tear and soon run down the cheeks .
> Its as if for a split second , you feel him in everything. What is this ? Is my mind playing tricks or is it his bliss akin to split-second lightening in the otherwise dark sky.



no my parents feel the same way you do, I am quite used to seeing my mother cry listening to certain shabads, they touch her, like they touch you


----------



## Seeker2013

Harry Haller said:


> no my parents feel the same way you do, I am quite used to seeing my mother cry listening to certain shabads, they touch her, like they touch you


Don't they touch you ? How do you feel about those shabads ? like when you listen to them with eyes closed and focused attention.  

what does 'touching' mean? is it happening on a purely physical level / hardware , i.e the brain.
Is it depression -related ?
Depressed people also feel crying in melodies .

or is it really something at much deeper level  , the mann (grossly translated as 'mind')

I sometimes go in a doubting mode.


----------



## Harry Haller

Seeker2013 said:


> Don't they touch you ?


no, they do not, very little touches me



Seeker2013 said:


> How do you feel about those shabads ?



that's a tricky one, the content of those shabads are in my view more precious than gold, how do I feel about people being touched by the tune, the music, the expression on the ragis face, the beat of the tablas, the haunting melodies? I think its great, my father is touches hugely by the above, in fact they are all points he has mentioned in what touches him about shabads, my dad was practically born here, so his first language is english


Seeker2013 said:


> like when you listen to them with eyes closed and focused attention.


To me Sikhism is part of life and living, I get emotional if I look in a dogs eyes, or if I read something and get a wow moment



Seeker2013 said:


> what does 'touching' mean? is it happening on a purely physical level / hardware , i.e the brain.
> Is it depression -related ?



I do not think it is depression related, but I do not think it is a physical thing, its a connection



Seeker2013 said:


> I sometimes go in a doubting mode.



don't, have faith in yourself and what you believe in, this does not mean converting the world, just trust your insides


----------

